# My story, Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) & Skilled EOI



## aussieheart (May 20, 2014)

_"Twenty-five years and my life is still, trying to get up that great big hill of hope... for a destination."_

G'day mates,

Some of you may recognise these words. If you don't, these are the opening lyrics of a popular 90's song titled "What's Up?" by a band called 4 Non Blondes. You may ask what is the relevance of it to Australia or visas and immigration. The answer is: there is none. There is only some relevance to me, personally. I am 25 years old, my life is in a place where decisions have to be made and I am looking for a destination. If an opportunity presented itself, Australia could be the one. I have lived here for the past 10 months and I have genuinely fallen in love with this land, its nature, its people, its climate, its laid-backness... ah, almost everything, to be honest.

So, here is my story, as short as possible, and several questions about my prospects - visas (the ones mentioned in the title) and immigration. Hopefully, any of you good people can find some time of your day to shed light, for it would truly mean the world to me right now.

*My story:*

To begin with, I am a EU citizen and currently 25 years of age. Last year I graduated with a Master's degree in Civil Engineering in my native country. After graduation, I made a somewhat unorthodox decision and came to Australia for a working holiday. What I thought would not last for more than 9 months, has already reached a 10 months mark. I have thoroughly enjoyed my time here and I have lodged an application for a 2nd year WHV. During my time here, I have worked in regional QLD and NSW, being involved, for a total of 8 months, within the same industry. Unfortunately or fortunately, however, not directly related to the field of my education.

For the past few months, I have been thinking about my future. One of my ideas is to continue studies somewhere in Europe (as education in Australia, particularly for an international student, is very expensive and well beyond my means) for a year or two. Another idea is try to find a way to stay in Australia for a little longer... or maybe a lot longer. Study here, work here, settle down here and build a life here.

I have concluded that there are two (excluding partnership) possible options for me to stay here after my 2nd year WHV expires. One of them would be a temporary option, the other a long term one leading possibly to PR and citizenship. However, I am still uncertain if I have understood these options correctly and I have many other questions as well.

*Skilled - Recent Graduate visa (subclass 476):*

I have a Master's degree in civil engineering, which I received in June 2013.

1) Would that make me eligible (if the institution I graduated from is recognised) for the visa? What would be my chances?

2) Can I be in Australia while loding the visa and can I still have an active WHV?

3) If the visa decision is positive (and I am not in the country), how long do I have time to enter Australia and start using my visa?

4) What is the average time from lodging to decision?

5) One of the requirements is that the graduation must have been in the past two years. Are the two years counted from the graduation to the date of application submission? Say, if I graduate in June 2013, could I still apply in May 2015?

*EOI for Skilled visa*

This seems to be another option for me. I do have a Master's degree in civil engineering. However, unfortunately, I have very little actual work experience in the field (I have mainly been a draftsperson btw). My English is quite OK. I will be taking an IELTS (I have previously done TOEFL iBT for 108 pts). By the time of application, I will have worked more than a year in regional Australia.

This visa option would seem much more preferable to me, but I know it is also in much more demand and my past experience is not particularly valuable. Anyone with experience, would you say that I still might have a chance with that?

Might there be any other options for me? Any advice?

I am so thankful to anyone who takes time to read and give any insight whatsoever.

Cheers!


----------



## aussieheart (May 20, 2014)

I know it is lenghty, but anyone?


----------



## luckyduck12 (Mar 26, 2014)

aussieheart said:


> I know it is lenghty, but anyone?


Recent Graduate Visa is only for people who recently graduated from an AUSTRALIAN university. You would need to hold a student visa while studying for the degree...

Skilled EOI: You need a positive skill assessment first. Look for:
1. The ANZSCO code of the occupation you think you might be eligible
2. The assessing authority that assess your skill assessment for the nominated occupation
3. If you meet their criteria, apply for the skill assessment 
4. Skill assessment positive, take IELTS and then lodge EOI for 189 if the occupation is in the SOL list, if not, apply for state nomination 190
5. Skill assessment negative, well you can look for another closely related occupation or give up skilled migration visa and look for another option.

You might want to read immi.gov.au more to have an idea of what visa you might be able to apply.


----------



## aussieheart (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for your response!

Recognised Graduate visa appears to be out of question then. So, I have done more research on Skilled EOI. It seems that three occupations may fit my profile: Civil Engineering Draftsperson, Civil Engineering Technician and Civil Engineering Professional. 

However, I also found out that only a very small number of countries (and institutions) are accredited. Those applicants with non-accredited qualifications (including me) need to go through an entirely separate process. What frightens me the most about it is the requirement of three rather detailed descriptions of different career episodes. Since I have little working experience in the field and I have mostly been involved in the academia, I suddenly feel that I have a strong disadvantage. Does anyone (fairly) freshly out of university even stand a chance? Is here anyone who has maybe been in my shoes and has a couple of words of encouragement? I suddenly feel very down. I neve expected it to be easy, but my Australia dream seems suddenly much further away than I previously thought.


----------



## luckyduck12 (Mar 26, 2014)

aussieheart said:


> Thank you for your response!
> 
> Recognised Graduate visa appears to be out of question then. So, I have done more research on Skilled EOI. It seems that three occupations may fit my profile: Civil Engineering Draftsperson, Civil Engineering Technician and Civil Engineering Professional.
> 
> However, I also found out that only a very small number of countries (and institutions) are accredited. Those applicants with non-accredited qualifications (including me) need to go through an entirely separate process. What frightens me the most about it is the requirement of three rather detailed descriptions of different career episodes. Since I have little working experience in the field and I have mostly been involved in the academia, I suddenly feel that I have a strong disadvantage. Does anyone (fairly) freshly out of university even stand a chance? Is here anyone who has maybe been in my shoes and has a couple of words of encouragement? I suddenly feel very down. I neve expected it to be easy, but my Australia dream seems suddenly much further away than I previously thought.


It is never going to be easy but if you want it badly enough you will find a way...

Skill assessment is a must for any skilled migration visa (189, 190, etc).. If you think you do not have enough experience for it, how about trying to find a job in the field, apply for 457, then after 2 years you might be eligible for employer nominated permanent visa. 
Or you can find a job in regional area, apply for regional sponsored visa.

I know many people got a job here then eventually stay permanently in Australia. Just try to find a job first then find a way to PR later while you're here..

Another way is to study further or study a different course, then use it to apply for skilled migration visas later, providing you could obtain skill assessment with the Australian degree...

Good luck


----------



## azeemakramshaik (Jun 6, 2014)

hi mate, this is AzeemAkram Shaik. i hv seen you posts and i hv some doubt regarding the Ielts requirement for subclass 476 whether to take general or academic . could you please reply me
thank you


----------



## bondislacker (Jun 7, 2014)

Aussieheart,

You could be eligible to apply for a Recognised Graduate Visa (subclass 476) if your Civil Engineering masters is recognised under the Washington Accord - however, a quick Google search reveals that Estonia is not a signatory to the Washington Accord, so as you concluded this rules out this option.


For certain occupations having work experience is not mandatory to get a positive skills assessment. In fact I applied and was recently granted a Subclass 189 visa with no prior relevant working experience. My process was very straight forward; I graduated from an American university (in 2007) (signatory to the Washington Accord), so the skills assessment process was fairly swift. Here is what I did:

1). Applied for a skills assessment with Engineers Australia;
2). As a NZ citizen I was exempt from having to sit IELTS, however I did it for the extra points. In fact, hadn't it been for these extra points, I wouldn't have achieved the pass mark for a Skilled Independent visa.
3). Submitted EOI with 65 points.
4). Invitation to apply for 189 (5 months after submitting EOI)
5). 189 Visa granted (1 month after lodgement)

Good luck and let me know if you have any questions...


----------



## TheDarkKnight (Jul 3, 2014)

Good day Bond,

I am a 476 visa holder ( Masters in Engineering management from a UK uni) however I haven't landed in Australia yet. My occupation is Electrical Engineer and I only have 11 months work experience in the field. I am taking IELTS again hoping It will increase my points to 60 or hopefully 65. I was wondering, will my skill assessment be as straight forward as yours due to the fact that my degree is recognized as well and I am claiming zero points for work experience? 
Age: 30 Points (26 yo)
Academia: 15 ( MSc from recognized Uni)
IELTS : 7 ( old score , new test scheduled targetting band 8)

Thank you for reading.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear Aussieheart,

I have provided short answers to some of your queries. Hope you find it helpful.

Would that make me eligible (if the institution I graduated from is recognised) for the visa? What would be my chances?

If your institution is recognized then you are definitely eligible for this visa. The lists keep changing though, My university was on the list when I applied ,Not anymore.

2) Can I be in Australia while loding the visa and can I still have an active WHV?
Yes of course, However you have to be outside Australia when the visa is decided.


3) If the visa decision is positive (and I am not in the country), how long do I have time to enter Australia and start using my visa?
Usually they give you 6 months or more preparation time, I got my visa on Feb 12 and last date to enter is 23 August, I am still in Pakistan and planning to go on 11th Aug.

4) What is the average time from lodging to decision
If you are a NZ citizen , roughly it will take 3 months maximum from logdement to decision. This visa is very straight forward.


----------



## 87noah (Dec 12, 2014)

*Not getting an Engineering job on 476 visa*

I am facing a big problem here in Australia. I'm on 476 Recognised Graduate work visa which I feel is pointless if you are looking to increase your Engineering experience. I did my Masters at the University of Sheffield in the UK in Electronics & Electrical Engineering, prior to which I had 2 years of Electronics Engineering Experience in India. The whole idea of the 476 visa is to gain more experience in your field of study.

I was hoping to get an Engineering job here but it's 3 months now and the same excuse that employers use: They want a PR. I even made it to 6 interviews since I was here, but at the end of the day I never got selected, or they don't even bother to give you feedback. It's obvious that they would go for someone with a PR.

So now I really don't know what to do. I might consider going back. The only job I can do is freelance web development work, which again doesn't advance my engineering experience.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Abu Bakar (Dec 25, 2014)

*Need Assistance Regarding Subclass 476 Visa*

Hi TheDarkKnight!

I need your kind assistance as I am exactly in the position where you were before applying for subclass 476. I have lately completed my MSc in Construction Project Management (included in Australian Skilled Occupation List) from a recognised UK university (Washington Accord). I full fill most of requirements to be eligible for the subclass 476 visa.

However, I am not sure how the whole procedure works as I am on preliminary stage of my research. I will be grateful if you can guide me with the a holistic view of the procedure to apply for subclass 476 visa. It will certainly help me in making decision. Thank you.



TheDarkKnight said:


> Good day Bond,
> 
> I am a 476 visa holder ( Masters in Engineering management from a UK uni) however I haven't landed in Australia yet. My occupation is Electrical Engineer and I only have 11 months work experience in the field. I am taking IELTS again hoping It will increase my points to 60 or hopefully 65. I was wondering, will my skill assessment be as straight forward as yours due to the fact that my degree is recognized as well and I am claiming zero points for work experience?
> Age: 30 Points (26 yo)
> ...


----------



## falt09 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Refreshing experiences*

Hello everyone,
I read all the discussion here and I was wondering what happened to those who replied this thread. I'm not sure if you guys will still receive an email alert when I reply here, but I couldn't find any way of sending you a direct message. I hope you all see this message and get back to me (to us) telling what happened, what was the path you took and how it worked for you.
My story: I'm a recent graduate from an accredited institution under the Washington Accord and I'm considering the 476 visa as a viable way to live and work in Australia.
I'd appreciate any comment from those who also chose this way, specially about employment opportunities.
Cheers
Fernando


----------



## 10cu5R (Aug 11, 2016)

I just signed up on here to answer your post as I see you aren't being guided right by some.

I recently got the Skilled - Recognised Graduate (subclass 476) so I can answer most of your question but before that here's my story

I have an MSc in Petroleum Engineering from the UK and a Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering from Pakistan. My UK university is recognised through Washington accord while the one in Pakistan is not and neither does it exist in any of the lists provided on the IMMI.gov website. So yes you can apply for this visa with a European degree granted its recognised which I am 90% sure it will be since it is full of European universities.

As for your other questions, the visa is valid for 18 months, from you first entry date. And it gives you ample time to make your first visit before it expires. For instance, I got my grant notification on 4th July 2016 and my first entry date is 12 January 2017. I have to enter Australia before 12th January until my visa gets deactivated. I am not sure on whether you have to be outside or inside Australia at the time of applying. I was, however, obviously outside.

The lodging decision time IS VERY VERY LONG. I applied for the visa on 6th January 2016 and I my first response came from them in March requesting to fill 2 additional forms and upload them. My decision came on 4th July. But, I strongly believe due to me coming from Pakistan it is one of the reasons for such extended processing time seeing as I have to be scrutinised much more and have to go stricter background checks. So expect a long process time but hope for the best, I guess.

You have to have finished your degree in the previous 2 years. The degree you are using as the basis of your application. I graduated in November 2015 from the UK. Since I was using my MSc degree as the basis for the visa it was well and good. Oh and obviously you have to be under 31 one which you are so YAY!

I hope this helped. Good luck! buy me a coke if this helped you. When and if you meet me in Australia someday


----------



## falt09 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you very much 10cu5R, your reply was definitely helpful!
Are you already in Australia?
I'm still trying to figure out how people under this Visa is doing in terms of employment, in some other threads people were saying that employers might not want to bet on someone who will (theoretically) leave the job and the country in less than 18 months. Go figure.
Anyway, thanks again and hopefully more users will see our thread.
Fernando


----------



## 10cu5R (Aug 11, 2016)

falt09 said:


> Thank you very much 10cu5R, your reply was definitely helpful!
> Are you already in Australia?
> I'm still trying to figure out how people under this Visa is doing in terms of employment, in some other threads people were saying that employers might not want to bet on someone who will (theoretically) leave the job and the country in less than 18 months. Go figure.
> Anyway, thanks again and hopefully more users will see our thread.
> Fernando


falt09 I am not currently in Australia. I figured since I have time until January I better apply from here and hopefully set up a few interviews or assessments before I depart. If not I will go to Australia in December anyway. I haven't had any offers up till now but then again it's not the 'season' of graduate program openings in most countries. Some of them have just started opening up. I will let you know if I get something and try my best to guide you.


----------



## falt09 (Aug 1, 2016)

Perfect! Again, thanks a lot. Let's try to be in touch here.
Cheers


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> Does anyone (fairly) freshly out of university even stand a chance?


Yes.......


----------



## maher1991 (Mar 16, 2016)

10cu5R said:


> I just signed up on here to answer your post as I see you aren't being guided right by some.
> 
> I recently got the Skilled - Recognised Graduate (subclass 476) so I can answer most of your question but before that here's my story
> 
> ...


Hello 10cu5R 
I just read your msg and I noticed that it took up to 6 months to receive your visa. 
May I know what forms the CO requested from you ? and did you send any emails requesting for application status ?
I am asking this because I lodged my application on 5th of March and on 29th April my CO (Mark) requested additional documents and on 5th of May I submitted this documents. 
by end of august it will be 6 months since I submit my application and so far I didn't receive any email from my CO even though I sent 2 emails to request my application status but no reply.
After I read your msg I got a bit of hope that i will receive my visa, I am getting out of patient and the waiting time is killing me..


----------



## iGnis (Oct 5, 2016)

*476 working visa application*



10cu5R said:


> I just signed up on here to answer your post as I see you aren't being guided right by some.
> 
> I recently got the Skilled - Recognised Graduate (subclass 476) so I can answer most of your question but before that here's my story
> 
> ...


Hello 10cu5R. I signed up here because I read your story. I am from the Philippines. I just graduated BS Agricultural and Biosystems Engineering last June 2016 and I am planning to give the Australia's 476 visa a shot. However, I want to minimize my processing expenses. I have read about asking for assistance in processing visas, such as hiring a migration agent, or having an exempt person assist you. I just want to ask you how you applied for your visa? Did you ask for any assistance? Or is it possible to do the application by myself? Thank you so much and I hope you will notice my inquiry.

In case, can anybody else here help me? Thank you so much.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Unless your degree was conferred by UP, you cannot qualify.


----------



## iGnis (Oct 5, 2016)

wrussell said:


> Unless your degree was conferred by UP, you cannot qualify.


I graduated from UP though.


----------



## lucy in the sky (Oct 17, 2016)

iGnis said:


> I graduated from UP though.


Hi! I'm also from the Philippines and I'm already a holder of this Visa. Just like you, I graduated from UP but earlier batch which is 2014. Anyway, I lodged my application online. You don't really need to get help from any agency or sponsorship program. It's quite easy and very convenient actually. I attached all of the documents online and received my Visa grant via email after a couple of months. So yeah! You should go for it!


----------



## snake (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey buddy,

I am in similar situation and i would like to know how you sorted thing out. are you still in australia and is there a way i can get your email.

Thanks a lot



aussieheart said:


> _"Twenty-five years and my life is still, trying to get up that great big hill of hope... for a destination."_
> 
> G'day mates,
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohamed187 (Dec 7, 2016)

Well , first of all my bachelor degree is information technology under faculty of information communication technology and i have got it from Malaysia .However i have recently gotten an engineering master degree namely computer and information engineering under the faculty of engineering at international Islamic university Malaysia as known as IIUM. In addition to this , IIUM's engineering programs are labelled as accredited programs according to Washington accord .However this accreditation only covers bachelor degree program.Therefore my question is about my eligibility into sub class 476 visa as my last degree is computer and information engineering which is an engineering discipline .Thus my enquirers are listed accordingly :


1- Is my master engineering degree from IIUM is recognized and qualified to sub class 476 as only bachelor degree programs accredited in the list shown in the Washington accord ? 


2- Do my both degrees "bachelor and master" have to be engineering discipline since my bachelor degree is an Information technology and master degree is an engineering namely computer and information engineering ?


----------



## goravv (Dec 9, 2016)

Mohamed187 said:


> Well , first of all my bachelor degree is information technology under faculty of information communication technology and i have got it from Malaysia .However i have recently gotten an engineering master degree namely computer and information engineering under the faculty of engineering at international Islamic university Malaysia as known as IIUM. In addition to this , IIUM's engineering programs are labelled as accredited programs according to Washington accord .However this accreditation only covers bachelor degree program.Therefore my question is about my eligibility into sub class 476 visa as my last degree is computer and information engineering which is an engineering discipline .Thus my enquirers are listed accordingly :
> 
> 1- Is my master engineering degree from IIUM is recognized and qualified to sub class 476 as only bachelor degree programs accredited in the list shown in the Washington accord ?
> 
> 2- Do my both degrees "bachelor and master" have to be engineering discipline since my bachelor degree is an Information technology and master degree is an engineering namely computer and information engineering ?


I am in the same situation, mate. I hope it works with only the master's degree as the only accredited by the Washington Accord.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> *You don't really need to get help from any agency or sponsorship program*. It's quite easy and very convenient actually. I attached all of the documents online and received my Visa grant via email after a couple of months. So yeah! You should go for it!


What will your next step be ?


----------



## haznats (Mar 19, 2017)

lucy in the sky said:


> Hi! I'm also from the Philippines and I'm already a holder of this Visa. Just like you, I graduated from UP but earlier batch which is 2014. Anyway, I lodged my application online. You don't really need to get help from any agency or sponsorship program. It's quite easy and very convenient actually. I attached all of the documents online and received my Visa grant via email after a couple of months. So yeah! You should go for it!


Hi, I'm currently applying for this visa (subclass 476), I meet all the requirements. But I have some doubts over the documents.

All the documents are marked "recommended", so I have not yet lodged the following documents.

1. Health insurance 
2. Evidence of good character, not sure how to obtain this one
3. Evidence of relationship with family (e.g. family cards etc.)

since you have been granted visa, are these documents absolutely necessary?


----------



## Xcrypto (Mar 28, 2017)

haznats said:


> All the documents are marked "recommended", so I have not yet lodged the following documents.
> 
> 1. Health insurance
> 2. Evidence of good character, not sure how to obtain this one
> ...


Hey there,

I also applied recently and I can inform you as much as I know.
1.I don't know about that but it seems that it is not needed.
2.This is mandatory.You must get report(s)(If you have live more than one country for a considerable time then you should get reports from each country).The information on site is actually quite extensive,you can find about how to get police reports with respect to countries.
3.Not necessary if you are single and no one is accompanying you to the Australia.

There are also some aspects that I am still confused but I will wait for the officer to contact me if anything is missing.
Good luck to you.


----------



## iGnis (Oct 5, 2016)

lucy in the sky said:


> Hi! I'm also from the Philippines and I'm already a holder of this Visa. Just like you, I graduated from UP but earlier batch which is 2014. Anyway, I lodged my application online. You don't really need to get help from any agency or sponsorship program. It's quite easy and very convenient actually. I attached all of the documents online and received my Visa grant via email after a couple of months. So yeah! You should go for it!


Hi Lucy,

I hope you are still here.

I actually have a special case. I was a scholar of a government agency requiring that if I would not return service, I must pay everything plus the 20% penalty. I was informed that I must settle the amount in full before I can leave, so I stopped pursuing the visa. However, in my 10 months of working here, I am still contractual and it just breaks my heart. They cannot provide us with a regular position due to their problems (which I do not know). I must be here for 5 years more and I do not wanna be contractual any longer. So, here I am, considering the visa again. I plan to probably borrow the amount, and then pay afterwards.

The dilemma is that, I really need work. So, I would like to know if it would be easy for me to get hired? As I said, I have 10 months work experience in the field of Remote Sensing and GIS. I am just afraid to regret another decision in my life. I have come across stories saying it took a while for them to get a job.

I tried applying online and I am waiting for the reply. But I have no visa yet so I do not know if I have a chance despite my skills being qualified. Also, if I get an employer, would it increase the chance of the visa being approved? Or, a company would not employ me unless I already have the visa?

Thank you. Anyone's reply about this would be highly appreciated.


----------



## gugan894 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Employement status*

Hey guys,

I'm just starting out in here. I have Bachelors in Electrical and electronics engineering, graduated in 2016 including one year experience in supply chain & procurement. I have few questions about which I have no idea about.

1. What is the cost for the entire process of getting this visa?
2. What is the difficulty of getting a job there relating to my skill or any skill for that matter? It'd be great if you can let me jknow your story too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saleem Khaleefa (Jan 22, 2018)

Mohamed187 said:


> Well , first of all my bachelor degree is information technology under faculty of information communication technology and i have got it from Malaysia .However i have recently gotten an engineering master degree namely computer and information engineering under the faculty of engineering at international Islamic university Malaysia as known as IIUM. In addition to this , IIUM's engineering programs are labelled as accredited programs according to Washington accord .However this accreditation only covers bachelor degree program.Therefore my question is about my eligibility into sub class 476 visa as my last degree is computer and information engineering which is an engineering discipline .Thus my enquirers are listed accordingly :
> 
> 1- Is my master engineering degree from IIUM is recognized and qualified to sub class 476 as only bachelor degree programs accredited in the list shown in the Washington accord ?
> 
> 2- Do my both degrees "bachelor and master" have to be engineering discipline since my bachelor degree is an Information technology and master degree is an engineering namely computer and information engineering ?


Brother, did you find any solution to this? can students with a Masters degree from Malaysia apply for this visa ?


----------



## nanabananaz (Mar 18, 2018)

Does anyone know you still have 6 months to enter Australia after the Visa is Granted?


----------



## Xcrypto (Mar 28, 2017)

nanabananaz said:


> Does anyone know you still have 6 months to enter Australia after the Visa is Granted?


If you already have visa then there must be info about the last date you could enter. It will be written as "Must Make First Entry to
Australia Before".


----------



## nanabananaz (Mar 18, 2018)

Xcrypto said:


> If you already have visa then there must be info about the last date you could enter. It will be written as "Must Make First Entry to
> Australia Before".


I haven't been granted the Visa yet. I'm just trying to figure out a timeline to plan my next year or so before moving back to Australia


----------



## Xcrypto (Mar 28, 2017)

nanabananaz said:


> I haven't been granted the Visa yet. I'm just trying to figure out a timeline to plan my next year or so before moving back to Australia


Try to apply as late as possible. Just make sure that the application date is in between the critical dates.


----------

